
Refactor #16 - dmitryminkovsky
https://github.com/stephenmathieson/node-tlds/pull/16
======
dmitryminkovsky
node-tlds has almost 500,000 weekly downloads on NPM. This PR has a little bit
of everything and brought some joy to my evening.

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/tlds](https://www.npmjs.com/package/tlds)

